# Per Minute Rate ??



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

__


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2015)

Something like that. I has little to do with the minutes. (4 miles) x (.95) = $3.80. Here, that's paid as a $4.00 minimum fare.
Less the 20%, less the set-up fee, less the Rider fee ....way confusing.
With all of the bullshit fees and bizarre calculations by uber (that you will never be able to figure out) - I judge rule of thumb that you are coming home with about 2/3 of the "fare".
Less gas, tires, maintenance, depreciation, car washes, and all the rest.
Do the math. Add up your actuals' after a couple of weeks. My best guess... you're pocketing net/net maybe 1/2.
Then there are your taxes. Deduct all mileage. Might come out to net loss if you're lucky.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Plus the $1 base rate when you start the trip


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

you shouldnt be driving for less than $1/mile
gurantees only


----------



## franklin (Apr 21, 2014)

A 4 mile ride that takes 8 minutes means you averaged 30 mph. Which means you were driving faster than that because the 8 minutes includes time spent stopped at lights. It's hard to drive faster than 30 in the city.

You can always go to your Uber partners' dashboard and see the exact duration of each trip


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

driving fuel efficient cars like Prius seems to be the way to go, with the rates at,below,or slightly above $1/mile
that and/or doing the at least $18/hr gurantees


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

We need to put your analysis in a Drivers Handbook. Good work. I know for certain that you got one thing 100% correct. "Obviously the guarantees seem to be the only reason to drive an UberX"...


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

I thought it was also Time + Miles, but this isn't true! Taken from the Uber FAQ:

https://partners.uber.com/faq/questions/5409

*Fare calculation*

For all Uber fares (with the exception of Uber TAXI) the fare is calculated as:

*Base + Distance + Time = Uber Fare*

In order to calculate the fare, Uber takes GPS data from the trip and charges for _either_ distance or time (not both) depending on your speed.


When your Uber is travelling over 11mph, we charge a _distance_ rate. 
When your Uber is travelling at or below 11mph, we charge a _time_ rate.


----------

